

DIY diagnosis: how an extreme athlete uncovered her genetic flaw - wallflower
http://mosaicscience.com/story/diy-diagnosis-how-extreme-athlete-uncovered-her-genetic-flaw

======
dang
This has been on the front page all day, with a different url [1]. We changed
the url of that post to this one.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8197767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8197767)

